# Another "hot work" question



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What is considered by you guys as hot work. Can I take the cover off a panel to make a few KO's or can I pull wire without a shut down? Where is the limit? do I need to shut it down just to do an inspection?
I know its a lot of questions but I am just wondering where everyone else draws their line.
Thanks


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

From a rules view, if you are exposed to live parts it is live work.

Panel cover off and panel live is (IMO) live work.

Here is the OSHA rule, highlighting by me. 



> 1910.333(a)(1)
> 
> "Deenergized parts." *Live parts to which an employee may be exposed shall be deenergized before the employee works on or near them,* unless the employer can demonstrate that deenergizing introduces additional or increased hazards or is infeasible due to equipment design or operational limitations. Live parts that operate at less than 50 volts to ground need not be deenergized if there will be no increased exposure to electrical burns or to explosion due to electric arcs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

As far as shock hazard goes, there is some wiggle room for this in 70E, but not enough to do what you're describing. There is no restricted approach boundary for 240V phase-to-phase. But if you're working within the limited approach boundary, you have to be sure that you cannot contact energized parts even through* accidental movement.*

And that's the kicker: You would have to establish a working condition where even if you lost your footing and fell, or dropped the panel cover, you still could not contact energized parts.

Additionally, that still doesn't address any arc-flash hazard which may be present or the PPE you'd need for that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

"Live parts to which an employee may be exposed shall be deenergized before the employee works on or near them,"

every employee in my company violates that rule. osha would have a field day on any of our jobs...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> "Live parts to which an employee may be exposed shall be deenergized before the employee works on or near them,"
> 
> every employee in my company violates that rule. osha would have a field day on any of our jobs...


Same here. We have a no hot work policy, but no one follows it. All the service guys got arc flash suits a few years ago. I've never seen anyone wear one. Mine's still in the sealed plastic bag it came in.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Same here. We have a no hot work policy, but no one follows it. All the service guys got arc flash suits a few years ago. I've never seen anyone wear one. Mine's still in the sealed plastic bag it came in.


Yeah, I just tied in a poco drop last week. Im just as guilty as everyone else.. lol


----------

